# Review: Pearl Izumi Women's Transfer Lite SS Baselayer



## John_H._Flynn_IV (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a full figured wife who I am helping get into biking. Her only problem is not many company's make clothing to fit her. Help! Be an innovator, make clothing to fit someone with double e cup please.


----------

